# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 10/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Thông tin vé máy bay trong nước tuần này được Didau cập nhật cho khỏang thời gian cuối tháng 11 và các chặng quốc tế sẽ là cập nhật cho thời điểm đầu tháng 12. Chuẩn bị cho các chuyến đi nào mọi người ơi!!

*Khuyến mãi của tuần*

Khuyến mãi Vietnam Airlines đến Đức

*Tp.HCM/Hà Nội - Frankfurt: 599$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1038$Thời gian xuất vé: 15/10/2011 – 30/11/2011Thời gian khởi hành: 18/10/2011 – 31/12/2011Thời hạn lưu trú tối đa: 3 tháng

Vé khuyến mãi chặng bay đến Đức này thật sự là giá tốt đó các bạn  :Wink: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Nội địa*

*=> Từ TP.HCM*

*Tp.HCM - Hải Phòng: 1.199.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 2.288.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Vinh: 1.089.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 2.167.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng: 583.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.166.000 VND

*Vé của Jetstar*

*Lưu ý: Tất cả các vé trên của Jetstar là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tp.HCM - Buôn Ma Thuột: 824.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.637.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Côn Đảo: 824.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.637.000 VND

*Vé của Air Mekong*

*>> Xem chi tiết*




*=> Từ Hà Nội*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 1.642.500 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 3.285.000 VND

*Hà Nội - Phú Quốc: 2.384.000 VND*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 4.757.000 VND

*Vé của Air Mekong*

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm/tiết kiệm của Việt Nam Airlines:*

* Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 1.419.000 VND (hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm cho chặng đi và tiết kiệm cho chặng về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 3.058.000 VND

*Tp.HCM - Huế: 869.000 VND (hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm cho chặng đi)*

*Huế - Hà Nội: 869.000 VND (hạng vé siêu tiết kiệm cho chặng đi)*

*Đà Lạt - Tp.HCM: 803.000 VND (hạng vé tiết kiệm cho cả chặng đi và về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.617.000 VND

*Đà Lạt - Hà Nội: 1.628.000 VND (hạng vé tiết kiệm cho cả chặng đi và về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 3.267.000 VND

*Phú Quốc - Tp.HCM: 803.000 VND (hạng vé tiết kiệm cho cả chặng đi và về)*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1.617.000 VND

* Lưu ý: Tất cả các giá vé trên được cập nhật trong khoảng thời gian: 21/11 - 30/11/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*AIR ASIA*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 162$*
*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 146$*
*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 165$*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 174$*
*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 178$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TIGER AIRWAYS*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 156$*
*Hà Nội - Singapore: 250$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*DRAGON AIR*

Chương trình khuyến mãi của Dragon Air cho chặng bay từ Hà Nội đến một số thành phố của Úc. Đặc biệt chỉ dành cho các bạn Du học sinh chuẩn bị sang học hay quay trở lại Úc sau kỳ nghỉ  :Smile: 

*Hà Nội - Adelaide/Brisbane/Perth/Melbourne/Sydney: 602$*

Vé 1 lượt, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất từ : 805$Quá cảnh: Hong KongThời gian xuất vé: đến 31/12/2011Thời gian khởi hành: đến 30/06/2012Chì áp dụng cho Visa du họcHành lý: 30kg

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*EVA AIRWAYS*

Giá hấp dẫn đến Mỹ dành cho du lịch lẫn định cư và du học của Eva Airways

*Tp.HCM - Los Angeles/San Francisco: 765$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1020$

*Tp.HCM - New York: 459$*

Vé 1 chiều, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 601$

*Tp.HCM - New York: 867$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1125$

* Điệu kiện:

Thời gian đặt vé: cho đến 24/12/2011Thời gian bay: 01/10 - 24/12/2011Thời hạn lưu trú tối đa: 1 thángQuá cảnh: Taipei (Đài Bắc)Vé trẻ em (dưới 2 tuổi): không áp dụngSố chỗ ngồi là có hạn. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, các mức giá cao hơn có thể được áp dụng

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 01/12 - 10/12/2011.Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

